# China: We Will Not Serve Blacks in Our Restaurants



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 11, 2020)

Don’t call it the Chinese Virus, that’s racist ya know!

“Anyone with “African” contacts faces mandatory virus tests followed by quarantine, regardless of recent travel history or previous isolation, it said in a statement, advising African-Americans or those who fear being targeted to stay away.”










						Reuters | Breaking International News & Views
					

Find latest news from every corner of the globe at Reuters.com, your online source for breaking international news coverage.




					ca.reuters.com


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 11, 2020)

Hell, lucky blacks. I’m white and I would never eat in one of their fucked up resturaunts.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 11, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Hell, lucky blacks. I’m white and I would never eat in one of their fucked up resturaunts.


Great with rice.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 11, 2020)

Wow, I thought that the goal was to attract customers, not make them take their business elsewhere.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## dannyboys (Apr 12, 2020)

Tourism by negroes going to visit China is virtually non-existent.
The Chinese regard negroes the same way the Japanese regard the Chinese. ie they  are all "dirty and subhuman". 
A professor I know well told me one of his colleagues, a Black professor replied to a job offer teaching American literature at a university in China for two semesters.
This Black professor showed up at the university about a week before his classes started.
The university administrators took one look at him and by the end of the day he was on a plane headed back to the States.
The university never gave any reason why. They refused to have any communication with the Black professor.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 12, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Don’t call it the Chinese Virus, that’s racist ya know!
> 
> “Anyone with “African” contacts faces mandatory virus tests followed by quarantine, regardless of recent travel history or previous isolation, it said in a statement, advising African-Americans or those who fear being targeted to stay away.”
> 
> ...


Who knew the Chinese had so much in ciommon with Trumpettes.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Don’t call it the Chinese Virus, that’s racist ya know!
> ...


And you with the Nazis.


----------



## wamose (Apr 12, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Don’t call it the Chinese Virus, that’s racist ya know!
> ...


Does your parties unwavering support for Red China mean that you feel the same way about Blacks? When Trump gets 50% of the Black vote in November, you'll be singing a different tune.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 12, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> Tourism by negroes going to visit China is virtually non-existent.
> The Chinese regard negroes the same way the Japanese regard the Chinese. ie they  are all "dirty and subhuman".
> A professor I know well told me one of his colleagues, a Black professor replied to a job offer teaching American literature at a university in China for two semesters.
> This Black professor showed up at the university about a week before his classes started.
> ...



Have you ever set one foot in China?


----------



## RealDave (Apr 12, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


neo nazis are Republican.  Nice try.

If you're a rascist or bigot, you're likely a Trumpette.


----------



## harmonica (Apr 12, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> Tourism by negroes going to visit China is virtually non-existent.
> The Chinese regard negroes the same way the Japanese regard the Chinese. ie they  are all "dirty and subhuman".
> A professor I know well told me one of his colleagues, a Black professor replied to a job offer teaching American literature at a university in China for two semesters.
> This Black professor showed up at the university about a week before his classes started.
> ...


yes, how many are going to China??


----------



## gulfman (Apr 12, 2020)

The soul food restaurants in the USA should return the favor.No more of those subhuman Chinese will be served.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Apr 12, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Don’t call it the Chinese Virus, that’s racist ya know!
> 
> “Anyone with “African” contacts faces mandatory virus tests followed by quarantine, regardless of recent travel history or previous isolation, it said in a statement, advising African-Americans or those who fear being targeted to stay away.”
> 
> ...


It is a plot by the Global Elites to create division.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 12, 2020)

RealDave said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


The democrats want so badly to believe that.


----------



## blastoff (Apr 12, 2020)

Sounds like the customers refusing to order blacks.  Prefer their dogs, cats, snakes and stuff I guess.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 12, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


 Republicans don't even try to hide it.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2020)

RealDave said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


You’re a democrat, asshole and a Nazi.


----------



## MindWars (Apr 12, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



neither do the moron dictator left owned sites 




THere aren't many left on your side fool!!


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 12, 2020)

wamose said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...









You go to far with the comedy.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 12, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


 
Democrats are not Nazis.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2020)

RealDave said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


They are. And assholes too.


----------



## Godboy (Apr 12, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Tourism by negroes going to visit China is virtually non-existent.
> ...


Why would that be a requirement for this discussion?


----------



## Meathead (Apr 12, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Don’t call it the Chinese Virus, that’s racist ya know!
> 
> “Anyone with “African” contacts faces mandatory virus tests followed by quarantine, regardless of recent travel history or previous isolation, it said in a statement, advising African-Americans or those who fear being targeted to stay away.”
> 
> ...


Hey, maybe they can find a restaurant with bushmeat just like their mamaa used to make.


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 12, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> Tourism by negroes going to visit China is virtually non-existent.
> The Chinese regard negroes the same way the Japanese regard the Chinese. ie they  are all "dirty and subhuman".
> A professor I know well told me one of his colleagues, a Black professor replied to a job offer teaching American literature at a university in China for two semesters.
> This Black professor showed up at the university about a week before his classes started.
> ...


You know America is the most racist place on earth dont you?


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 12, 2020)

RealDave said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Tell that to my governor. Shes a good looking nazi, but a nazi


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Crepitus (Apr 12, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> *China: We Will Not Serve Blacks in Our Restaurants*


That would be cannibalism.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 12, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




You can always count on leftists to be complete hypocrites lacking in any degree of self-awareness.


----------



## MindWars (Apr 12, 2020)

RealDave said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



What kinnd of crack are you on it must be some really good chit.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Apr 12, 2020)

RealDave said:


> If you're a rascist or bigot, you're likely a Trumpette.


That makes you a Trumpette, then moron!  Welcome, and then fuck off!


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 12, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


Not a requirement, obviously, but it helps to know what you're talking about.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 12, 2020)

They mean it will no longer be a dish.


----------



## Godboy (Apr 12, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


What evidence do you have that he doesnt know what he is talking about? You should have just called him out for using racial slurs instead. That would have been a reasonable argument, but "have you ever been there" is fucking dumb.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 12, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Hell, lucky blacks. I’m white and I would never eat in one of their fucked up resturaunts.
> ...


You found my pet (snack) Rice!


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 12, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



His categorical statement is untrue, and his anecdote sounds like something from 20 years ago. If he were familiar with the country, he might not have made those mistakes.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 12, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Hell, lucky blacks. I’m white and I would never eat in one of their fucked up resturaunts.


You'd be missing out on some great food.


----------



## dannyboys (Apr 12, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Tourism by negroes going to visit China is virtually non-existent.
> ...


I have been to Chengdu on business four times in the eighties/nineties.
I may have seen a negro on the streets but I'm not certain.
Certainly they were not driving around with their 'crews' in new Cadillac Escalades shooting other drug dealers.


----------



## dannyboys (Apr 12, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Describe my "racist slurs"?
The Chief Medical Officer......a Black told his 'people' to stop eating sugar and smoking and drinking too much. The fucking LIB press screamed at him for being a "RACIST!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 12, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> ...
> Certainly they were not driving around with their 'crews' in new Cadillac Escalades shooting other drug dealers.



You really think that's what every black person in the world does, brainless? You think that's what any but a tiny minority of African Americans do? It must really suck for you to spend every minute of every day of your misbegotten life obsessed with your own fear and weakness.


----------



## Godboy (Apr 12, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


If you have to call people "negros", you are clearly trolling and it undermines any good argument you may have had. Its very amateurish.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 12, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Don’t call it the Chinese Virus, that’s racist ya know! “Anyone with “African” contacts faces mandatory virus tests followed by quarantine, regardless of recent travel history or previous isolation, it said in a statement, advising African-Americans or those who fear being targeted to stay away.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



East an west Africans who used to buy from london and nyc jobbers are there . Long time you buy long time now china #1 yankee dog
In New York or London they'd have an apartment or crash somewhere ..hotel, friends or relatives

They're all in china and South Korea buying scraps

Maybe not much longer for china ...I always told  my buds and associates if china implodes  be somewhere else.... anywhere else  ...

Corona chan will  make china stumble harder

Their are some who have been speculating the chicoms  released this on purpose cause they were getting clobbered in the trade war ...they were feeling it ..

They have nothing to lose with this gamble cause they were already losing ...

Thank you Corona chan
Double shot from Forbes opinion writer









						New Data Shows U.S. Companies Are Definitely Leaving China
					

Global manufacturing consulting firm Kearney says U.S. manufacturers are indeed leaving China. Here's the evidence.




					www.forbes.com
				












						Japan Ditches China In Multi-Billion Dollar Coronavirus Shakeout
					

The biggest price China will have to pay for the pandemic is the remapping of the global supply chain away from her shores.




					www.forbes.com
				








Now would be the right time to kick em in the head when they're down and simply open the country back up....as in Us


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 12, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Hell, lucky blacks. I’m white and I would never eat in one of their fucked up resturaunts.
> ...


A puppy, eh? I guess Chinese call that _veal_.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 12, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > *China: We Will Not Serve Blacks in Our Restaurants*
> ...


In China it would be considered a delicacy.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 12, 2020)

RealDave said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Boring


----------



## Blackrook (Apr 12, 2020)

RealDave said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


That's why the KKK were all Democrats, including Robert Byrd.


----------



## Rocko (Apr 12, 2020)

The food in China is gross. American Chinese food is good however


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Apr 12, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Don’t call it the Chinese Virus, that’s racist ya know!
> 
> “Anyone with “African” contacts faces mandatory virus tests followed by quarantine, regardless of recent travel history or previous isolation, it said in a statement, advising African-Americans or those who fear being targeted to stay away.”
> 
> ...




Wait

I thought leftist wuved the red commie Chinese?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 12, 2020)

And Democrats are silent. Obviously blacks take a backseat to the ChiComs.


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 12, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > *China: We Will Not Serve Blacks in Our Restaurants*
> ...


----------



## yidnar (Apr 12, 2020)

RealDave said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


bull ! the dem party is full of socialist and anti semites !


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 12, 2020)

RealDave said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...





RealDave said:


> Democrats are not Nazis.


What do Democrats say about Jews, socialism, suppressing speech and Christianity, and taking property for the good of the State?
Yes, Democrats are NAZI’s.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 12, 2020)

Rocko said:


> The food in China is gross. American Chinese food is good however


You’re nuts.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 12, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Is she single ?


----------



## wamose (Apr 12, 2020)

RealDave said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


But they're as close as it gets today, especially your antifa punks,


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 12, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


.....besides being a partial birth abortion.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 12, 2020)

Rocko said:


> The food in China is gross. American Chinese food is good however


American Chinese food is great, but it’s basically a sodium bomb. There is such a great variety of food and styles in China that you could spend a lifetime trying them all, and most are fucking amazing.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 12, 2020)

Chinese are racist. Like any other countries  or race yes Chinese are somewhat racist too just like how we treat blacks here. I’ve been to China many times since mid 90s
1. Chinese think of blacks record of criminality. They don’t like blacks even if you are a tourist. Period. They also discriminate the Uighurs muslims.

2. Food. There are lots of foods in China that are not served or available here in US. They are awesomely uniquely delicious. 

3. IMO, IME. As far as racist in Asia I heard Cambodia is the worst. Cleanest industrialized country Japan, dirtiest India next China, friendliest Philippines.

Despite of the negativities China’s tourist staggering 140+ millions each year. About 6,000 of US citizens entering China a day.
.


----------



## gulfman (Apr 13, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > The food in China is gross. American Chinese food is good however
> ...


It's doggone good


----------



## Baron (Apr 13, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Don’t call it the Chinese Virus, that’s racist ya know!
> 
> “Anyone with “African” contacts faces mandatory virus tests followed by quarantine, regardless of recent travel history or previous isolation, it said in a statement, advising African-Americans or those who fear being targeted to stay away.”
> 
> ...



Chinese and Japans are the most terrible Nazis and Racists in the World.
Adolph Hitler is Bill Gates in comparison with them.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 13, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Chinese are racist. Like any other countries  or race yes Chinese are somewhat racist too just like how we treat blacks here. I’ve been to China many times since mid 90s
> 1. Chinese think of blacks record of criminality. They don’t like blacks even if you are a tourist. Period. They also discriminate the Uighurs muslims.
> 
> 2. Food. There are lots of foods in China that are not served or available here in US. They are awesomely uniquely delicious.
> ...


_Like we treat blacks here_? China has affirmative action quotas for blacks? Blacks in China self-segregate and speak Chibonics? Who knew?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 13, 2020)

wamose said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


trump won't be getting 50 percent of the black vote. He'll be lucky to get 10. I'm black and I know how we feel about trump. Don't let fat and fatter or Candyland Owens make you believe that blacks are flocking to support  trump.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 13, 2020)

IM2 said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Good to know you represent every black person in America from your tiny bubble world.

Meanwhile in the real world I am friends with dozens of blacks. One of them I’m sure will vote for, as Kamela Harris says - the racist Joe Biden. Allof the others I know for certain are Trump supporters.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 13, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > wamose said:
> ...


I am black and I know thousands of blacks through my work and travels. I know none who will be voting for trump and I know that you are lying.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 13, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


OK, I am white and no whites are voting for the racist gropper Joe.


----------



## August West (Apr 13, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


You were FOR groping before you were against it.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 13, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


LOL! We all know that's wrong. You have predicted that 50 percent of the blacks will be voting for trump. There is no way in hell that's going to happen. I say that as a black man. You have no equivalent argument just because you are white. Whites voted for Biden in the primary and will vote for him in the upcoming election.


----------



## wamose (Apr 13, 2020)

IM2 said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Come on IM2. Now that you and I are sports buds, maybe you'll let me convince you that conservatism might be better for you. Give a Hunkie an even shot, my brother.


----------



## dannyboys (Apr 13, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


In US  inner city shitholes, on any given day/night there are negro thugs murdering each other for a pair of running shoes or a bag of dope.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 13, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So you’re saying blacks are racists.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 13, 2020)

August West said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You were against groping until you were for it.


----------



## dannyboys (Apr 13, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > The food in China is gross. American Chinese food is good however
> ...


While visiting Chengdu on a restaurant equipment buying trip with about twenty other 'western' businessmen our group was taken to a large modern busy expensive restaurant. We got a tour of one of the kitchens. A couple of us wandered out on the back porch for some air.
On the porch were a couple of large uncovered bins of precooked rice waiting to be used. The rice was literally covered with hundreds of large blow flies.
Also sitting on the porch was a large cage made from steel tubing and chicken wire.
In that cage were dozens of puppies. Some dead and some barely alive.
I leaned over the porch and threw up.
We walked directly out of the kitchen and we waited in the bus for the rest of the businessmen to board the bus.
I told the tour guide what we had seen. 
Her reply was: "Then you should not go on any more visits to our restaurants".


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 13, 2020)

Lol sounds like democrats, no blacks allowed haha


----------



## RealDave (Apr 13, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Trump admitted to groping & yet you still voted for him.
The idea you are here having a fit about a unproven complaint is just funnier than shit.  

If Joe did it & Democrats still supported him, it would still be less than you voting for Trump.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lol sounds like democrats, no blacks allowed haha


 Really?  Calling Democrats racists?  We know that if you are a racist, you are likely a Republican.  Want proof?  You are a Republican.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 13, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol sounds like democrats, no blacks allowed haha
> ...


I’m
Very racist to blacks that want to destroy the majority of blacks lives.. guilty lol


----------



## RealDave (Apr 13, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > wamose said:
> ...


What kind of black person would befriend a racist fuck like you?


----------



## RealDave (Apr 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


lol   Racist fuck.


----------



## August West (Apr 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lol sounds like democrats, no blacks allowed haha


Sounds stupid just like the rest of your posts.


----------



## theHawk (Apr 13, 2020)

RealDave said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



You guys are more neo-Marxist.  All a bunch of Bolsheviks.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 13, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I am sure he doesn't expose the racism he posts here in public.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 13, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



What? I guess blacks who don't like racist white pussies like him are destroying the lives of the imaginary blacks he thinks enjoys living with racism.


----------



## Desperado (Apr 13, 2020)

Where is the outrage from the liberals over China's racist behavior.?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 13, 2020)

wamose said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > wamose said:
> ...


We will agree on sports but not right wing extremism pretending  to be conservatism.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 13, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


LOL! You racists just love trying to call us racists. We'll be voting for Biden, and he is white. And since Harris never called Biden a racist, you guys really need to stop misquoting blacks to validate your racism.


----------



## Decus (Apr 13, 2020)

To remain on-topic regarding China's treatment of Blacks, the problem is much bigger than simply refusing service in restaurants. In one region of China, Blacks are being evicted from their hotels and apartments and forced to live on the streets.









						Beijing faces a diplomatic crisis after reports of mistreatment of Africans in China causes outrage
					

African governments, media outlets and citizens reacted angrily to the developments, as videos of Africans being harassed by police, sleeping on the streets or being locked into their homes under quarantine circulated on social media.




					edition.cnn.com
				












						The US Consulate-General in Guangzhou has issued a safety alert to African-Americans
					

In an email sent on Saturday, the consulate warned African-Americans that they may be subject to heightened scrutiny, made to take mandatory Covid-19 tests and be subjected to supervised quarantine




					shanghaiist.com


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 13, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What would you do to that free thinking black? Lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 13, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


You think blacks that Owned other blacks were nice? Lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 13, 2020)

August West said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol sounds like democrats, no blacks allowed haha
> ...


Are you denying what democrats do?


----------



## wamose (Apr 13, 2020)

IM2 said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Let's call it populism, my man.  Border security and getting rid of those idiotic free trade agreements being the two most important components, in my opinion. Doing those two things would benefit all Americans. And I can remember when Democrats were our fire wall against those free trade agreements until Clinton came along. That's when I became mostly Republican because they were still for border security even though they were for those asshole trade agreements. Meanwhile, Democrats were against both which put them on my shit list. I consider myself to be rooting for the working man, and that means all American working men and women.  I will always put the American citizen ahead of the legal or illegal immigrant. If that somehow makes me a racist because most of our immigrants are Hispanic, then I guess I'm a racist, even though I feel the same way about English, German, Italian or Irish immigrants. But being called names doesn't bother me. "Ye shall know the truth, and the truth shall set you free".


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 13, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



In poor neighborhoods, crime is committed by whoever lives there; people of any color can make bad decisions when faced with difficult circumstances. Your weak and stupid racism is also a bad decision.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 13, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...




You're a terrible writer. It is obvious that you embellished the part about "puppies" and "throwing up." Try being honest instead of pursuing an agenda.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 13, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol sounds like democrats, no blacks allowed haha
> ...




He is NOT a Republican.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 13, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Does a bad education contribute to it?


----------



## August West (Apr 13, 2020)

My father came to this country in 1925 as a 4 year old, served his country in WW2 and worked 43 years in a steel mill. He was a legal immigrant and an American citizen. He would have to go to the back of the line behind a shit stain like you? I don`t think so kid.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 13, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Your right I’m and American I use republicans as a vessel to deliver my views


----------



## August West (Apr 13, 2020)

August West said:


> My father came to this country in 1925 as a 4 year old, served his country in WW2 and worked 43 years in a steel mill. He was a legal immigrant and an American citizen. He would have to go to the back of the line behind a shit stain like you? I don`t think so kid.


This is for wamose.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Inherent stupidity and weakness of character are larger factors.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 13, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


that doesn’t answer my question


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


That doesn’t answer my question


----------



## 22lcidw (Apr 13, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


You got extremist soundalikes to legalize yours.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 13, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Says the person who says he votes for people because of their skin color.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 13, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> Hey Everyone!!
> 
> China discriminates against black people!!
> 
> ...


You win the stupidest strawman of the week award.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 13, 2020)

IM2 said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


You are an utter segregationist and hypocrite. You presume all people of similar skin color think the same way because of skin color. Enough so to refer to ‘we’! But if someone not-black said ‘You people’ — look out! Racist!


----------



## RealDave (Apr 13, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


 Fuck ofgf.  Shlow me wherte I ever said anuythikng rascvidsty.  Show me where Democrsats were racists within the last 40 years.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 13, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You are talking about rednecks, right?


----------



## Osiris-ODS (Apr 13, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Don’t call it the Chinese Virus, that’s racist ya know!
> 
> “Anyone with “African” contacts faces mandatory virus tests followed by quarantine, regardless of recent travel history or previous isolation, it said in a statement, advising African-Americans or those who fear being targeted to stay away.”
> 
> ...



Who says the Chinese are racist???


----------



## RealDave (Apr 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


We're going back to slavery?


----------



## RealDave (Apr 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


 I doubt they exist outside of your imagination.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 13, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...





RealDave said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Can you answer the question?


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 13, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Most racist statement I heard all day


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 13, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Say it to my face


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 13, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I don’t understand,, you won’t come to Fallon field?


----------



## wamose (Apr 13, 2020)

What about Democrats always taking the Chinese side 100% of the time. I haven't heard a Democrat take Trump's side against any Chinese atrocity yet. But with that in mind, I don't know how you make that leap of favoring Blacks over Chinese. If push came to shove, Democrats would throw Blacks under the bus quick in favor of the Chinese every time.


----------



## wamose (Apr 13, 2020)

RealDave said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


That's true. They're commies.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 13, 2020)

RealDave said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Democrats thrive on racism and segregation. They break everyone into groups based on ancillaries and in conflict with integration and assimilation. They give it euphemistic names like _diversity_ or _multi-culturalism_ or _identity_ _politics_. Nothing but pure segregation.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 13, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...


Bullshit.  You white supremacist assholes with your assimilation.  Assimilation to what?  The "white world".


----------



## RealDave (Apr 13, 2020)

wamose said:


> What about Democrats always taking the Chinese side 100% of the time. I haven't heard a Democrat take Trump's side against any Chinese atrocity yet. But with that in mind, I don't know how you make that leap of favoring Blacks over Chinese. If push came to shove, Democrats would throw Blacks under the bus quick in favor of the Chinese every time.



Like Trump gives a fuck about China & black people.

The Democtrats have been pushing China on human rights.  Trump said what a country does within their owmn borders is their business.  So shove your lies up your ass.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 13, 2020)

RealDave said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


No, American culture. It’s still reflected regionally by dialect and has no skin color predicate. It’s segregationists like you who paint it _white_.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 14, 2020)

RealDave said:


> ...
> 
> Like Trump gives a fuck about China & black people.
> 
> The Democtrats have been pushing China on human rights.  ...


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 14, 2020)

China is a fucking disgrace. They hold people without trial in compounds for literally years.


----------



## flack (Apr 14, 2020)

RealDave said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > What about Democrats always taking the Chinese side 100% of the time. I haven't heard a Democrat take Trump's side against any Chinese atrocity yet. But with that in mind, I don't know how you make that leap of favoring Blacks over Chinese. If push came to shove, Democrats would throw Blacks under the bus quick in favor of the Chinese every time.
> ...


Hey Dave all politics aside I hope you and yours are doing ok during this madness.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 14, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> China is a fucking disgrace. They hold people without trial in compounds for literally years.


You don't care about any of the people held without trial. If they have the 'wrong' political views, you're happy to have them held, tortured, killed. Doesn't matter to you as long as they disagree with your ideology (which is just like the CCP, btw).


----------



## RealDave (Apr 14, 2020)

flack said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > wamose said:
> ...


Hey Flack, how are things at the beach?  Do thjey think they will have a season this year?


----------



## RealDave (Apr 14, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


 
So why do Republicans insist on assimilation?


----------



## RealDave (Apr 14, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


He never said that.    We know Repuiblicans don't consider race based on the percent of black Republicans in Congrress. Right?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 14, 2020)

RealDave said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


No need to “insist.” It’s a natural process.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 14, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Another illogical leftist heard from.


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2020)

The Biden crime family are business partners with a country that practices blatant racial discrimination?  LOL

I wonder if the Negro that is going to endorse that clown Biden later on today knows that?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 14, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > China is a fucking disgrace. They hold people without trial in compounds for literally years.
> ...


Its great that the US doesnt have such facilities you think fucker.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 14, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Yes, he has said that. And yes, most blacks are racists. 94% voted for skin color.  Twice.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 14, 2020)

RealDave said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...





RealDave said:


> So why do Republicans insist on assimilation?


For 10 Bonus Points, what does “E Pluribus Unum” mean?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 14, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Trying your bloody hand at conspiracy theories now, death-monger? Got a line on secret FEMA camps in Area 51 from over there in that moldy little island of yours?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 14, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> China is a fucking disgrace. They hold people without trial in compounds for literally years.


And your boy Bernie is a commie just like them!


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 14, 2020)

RealDave said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


I don’t know about republicans but Americans like it when Americans are American.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 14, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Gitmo fuckwit.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 14, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



You’re really comparing that to a million Uyghurs in concentration camps, you ignorant buffoon?


----------



## RealDave (Apr 14, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


One country.  Not one race.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 14, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



GITMO is a good example.

We are supposed to be better than that.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 14, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


So, you aren't an Americasn unlerss you speak English, listen to country music, drive a jacked up 4x4, and are white?  What do you think makes a person an American?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 14, 2020)

RealDave said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Those who frame themselves as American first and who assimilate into their geographic community.
What you described is a largely regional American not predicated in skin color. What about whites in eastern and west coast urban areas who tend to be hipsters and gentrifiers? Different culturally and regionally from the stereotyped redneck you described but just as assimilated. I don’t think they tend to go around referring to themselves and their friends as cracker, honky or whitie.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 14, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


So, you don't know what it means.


----------



## Crixus (Apr 15, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Hell, lucky blacks. I’m white and I would never eat in one of their fucked up resturaunts.




What? You mean this doesn't look good to you? The Chinese are a disgusting people.


----------



## Crixus (Apr 15, 2020)

RealDave said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




Yes they are. They are what Hitler wanted to be. Take you for instance. You go on about how bad wetbacks and blacks have it but you do nothing about it. And you don't want them living where you are.


----------



## Picaro (Apr 16, 2020)

And of course blacks will vote for Jow Un Biden, REd China's candidate, in big numbers, proving once again they're dumber than rocks as a herd.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 16, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > wamose said:
> ...




I know lots of blacks too. I can assure you that NONE will vote for Trump. 

Like I said several times .......... When Trump keeps you and the rest of the cult members happy during his rallies. The democrats the democrats, the democrats, the democrats, the democrats. WE KNOW you all likes that. Think again ............ Trump is talking against his own people in US the blacks, whites, asians, latinos, ME etc etc etc., This is the only leader in this world that talk against his own people. Who the hell does that? That is  Trump.

.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 16, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I know you are a racist dog shit Dude. you proved it to me in a separate thread together with Nostra and both of you were so proud.
.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So you’re saying the blacks you know vote skin color. That’s totally racist. Fa real.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Lol ok democrat


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 16, 2020)

Crixus said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



That is your ignorant opinion. That doesn’t mean democrats are NAZIs.
Black communities, Asian communities, middle eastern communities, Russian communities, Latinos communities etc etc etc etc .... Lives in their own communities. I’m white. is that mean I can just moved in to ME or black communities?  If I don’t. Is that mean I’m a NAZIs?

David Duke endorse and thank Trump. And the rest of racist disgusting scum group in this country. He even invited some of them to the WH.

*








						An Oral History of Trump’s Bigotry
					

His racism and intolerance have always been in evidence; only slowly did he begin to understand how to use them to his advantage.




					amp.theatlantic.com
				



*The first quotation from Donald Trump ever to appear in _The New York Times_ came on October 16, 1973. Trump was responding to charges filed by the Justice Department alleging racial bias at his family’s real-estate company. “They are absolutely ridiculous,” Trump said of the charges. “We have never discriminated, and we never would.”


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> David Duke endorse and thank Trump. And the rest of racist disgusting scum group in this country. He even invited some of them to the WH.


All
Cries of racial oppression only comes from towns run by democrats, not republicans.. democrat policies destroy black lives, duke saying he’s a proud white man does nothing to the black community.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 16, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



NO NO and NO. They view Trump by 80% is a racist piece of shit. Remember like I said previously. Trump treated Americans so bad that he is like declaring war against the democrats against his own people. I think he is the president of US.

So when people like me and the rest are trashing this inept, amateur, dishonest president that only catered to people like you. Don’t blame me or us the democrats. Keep that in mind.

.


----------



## skye (Apr 16, 2020)

Rocko said:


> The food in China is gross. American Chinese food is good however




Gross is an understatement.

They will eat everything that moves.

Total savages.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 16, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > David Duke endorse and thank Trump. And the rest of racist disgusting scum group in this country. He even invited some of them to the WH.
> ...


What difference does it make. You are a racist. 
I can assure you that lots of republicans doesn’t like what they are seeing from Trump. All these chaos created by parasites like you  makes this country a miserable place to live.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Are you in a psycho ward?


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


You have options!


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



If you are miserable in America, why are you living here?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

skye said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > The food in China is gross. American Chinese food is good however
> ...


When you were in China you didn’t like the food?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Where do you get the 80% figure?


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 16, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Huh?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You can’t “assure” anyone of that. Everyone steps into the voting booth alone.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

Crixus said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Hell, lucky blacks. I’m white and I would never eat in one of their fucked up resturaunts.
> ...



And if a Hindu says that because we eat beef here? Or a Muslim because we eat pork? A vegan might say it about almost everyone. Who’s right? I’ll tell you what, if you were hungry enough YOU would eat ANYTHING.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Gitmo is not a concentration camp.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 16, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



Here is the link fuck wit.









						New poll: 83% of African Americans say Trump is a racist
					

65% of African Americans said it a "bad time" to be a black person in America.




					www.axios.com
				




A new Washington Post-Ipsos poll finds that 83% of African Americans across the country believe President Trump is a racist and he's exacerbated the country's race problems while in office.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 16, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


What made you think I’m miserable. I’m fighting racism. 

What part of your ignorant fuck head like you don’t understand? Who are you again?


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 16, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


My options is to fight racism.
.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 16, 2020)

Well....can't say I blame them...but the real question is...why would they allow them in their country in the first place?


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 16, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


I know these people for a long time . They trashed Trump more than me. So you are NOT qualified to give me your worthless opinion.

.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


So, you go vote with each of them? Look over their shoulders in the voting booth?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


How?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


When  you said so.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Washington Post...


.......


----------



## skye (Apr 16, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



I will never go to a country that serves dog meat on their menu!

or cat food....or bats.... I rather be dead.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

skye said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Wait, you've never been there? How do you know the food is "gross"?

Do you realize that you could live a very long life there, eating at as many different restaurants as possible, and never see dog meat on any menu? Do you realize that almost no one there (statistically) under the age of 40 ever has or would eat dog? Do you realize that most Chinese people consider the idea of eating dog as disgusting as you do?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

skye said:


> .... I rather be dead.


If you were hungry enough you'd eat anything.


----------



## skye (Apr 16, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Please shut up!

You are making sicker than the food itself. 

Talk to the hand ....I'm not talking to you anymore,


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

skye said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


What exactly are you trying to disagree with? Is thinking too much of a nuisance?


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 16, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


By trashing them and fight them on the streets every time they have rallies. 
.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 16, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



So?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


When was the last time you physically fought someone in the streets? And at what rallies?


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 16, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I never said I’m miserable. 

Let me repeat it again. What made you think I’m miserable when I’m fighting racism? That make me a hero.
.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Do you live in the United States?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> ... That make [sic] me a hero.
> .


.
Oh, you're a hero? What exactly makes you feel heroic? Specifically


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 16, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


June 26, 2016 in Sacramento, Ca.

.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 16, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Yes and I know you live in Japan. What part of your miserable life are you trying to imply?
. 
.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 16, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > ... That make [sic] me a hero.
> ...



Fighting racism.


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 16, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I remember watching that very episode.   Now at the time I didn't have the insight, but now I believe that book should have been labeled "Socialism"  Or "Left-wing Ideology".


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 16, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



And you cut my post to prove your stupidity to make a post. LOL.
.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


At what rally?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Well? Do you live in the United States or not?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


So far you have claimed to fight some unnamed person at some unnamed "rally" four years ago. Not exactly knocking yourself out to fight racism, "hero."


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




No I don't, hero.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 16, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I already answered your question where I live. Go back and read my post again. What are you trying to imply? You know where I live.
.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 16, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Where do you live? Fighting racism is the right cause.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 16, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Ita a rally fuck head. It’s group of neo nazi group of racist Americans.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



If you claim America is a “miserable” country, and you claim to live in America...


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



You don’t even post where you live. I know you live in Japan. 

Let me repeat it again. ... Fighting racism is the righ cause.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 16, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I never said America is miserable. I just don’t like racist dog shit people. What difference does it make?
.


----------



## yidnar (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


your'e an antifa pussy aren't you faggot .....


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


What rally, exactly? What group organized this supposed rally? Did they have a name, or did you just spot them from the rooftops during your regular patrol for evildoers?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



That’s exactly what you said.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 16, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I don’t have to do that. I know these people they mean what they say and they don’t pretend or hold back....

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 16, 2020)

RealDave said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Relax ISIS Dave. You’re turban is spinning .


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 16, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I was in the streets fighting these racist people. I already said it’s a neo nazis group. 
What part of that don’t you understand?


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 16, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Oh bullshit. Show me where I said that.

 You keep cutting my post to show your dishonesties.


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 16, 2020)

Just as long as Chinese don't serve BATS in their restaurants. That's what I would ban!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 16, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


No, they're really Commies. Same jackboots, slightly different ideology.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 16, 2020)

emilynghiem said:


> Just as long as Chinese don't serve BATS in their restaurants. That's what I would ban!



I'd be really aware of what I ordered if over there.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



You do if you want to pretend to "assure" people.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Here:


charwin95 said:


> ... makes this country a miserable place to live.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


I asked you for a name. Did you fail to think this lie through far enough, hero?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> ... I know you live in Japan.
> ....




I already told you that I don't, hero.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> ... Fighting racism is the right cause.




So, other than supposedly fighting supposed neo-nazis at supposed street rallies, how do you do that, hero? Do you just train for four years between bouts? Batman would not think much of  your work ethic.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2020)

The hero must be out prowling the rooftops on the lookout for racist rallies. It's been four years, so he's due for a super-bout with evildoers.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 17, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


I think you and your 83% should work up an exchange program with Rwanda. (I mean Rwanda the country, not R’Wanda Jenkins the ho living in the tenement under you)


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 17, 2020)

RealDave said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Covering for China again. Well done faithful minion.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 17, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Not covering for China at all.    They are not at fault for our poor response to the virus, Trump is.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 17, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Maybe you & your racist buddies should pack up your shit & leave.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 17, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > ... I know you live in Japan.
> ...


Yes you do. You are lying.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 17, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



How can you a name when you are fighting a group of people? . You are dumbshit than I thought. 
.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 17, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> The hero must be out prowling the rooftops on the lookout for racist rallies. It's been four years, so he's due for a super-bout with evildoers.


If I have a chance nearby I will join the fight again. It’s not like they rally every day and every cities. And no I don’t prowl on roof tops. You are a LIAR. Japanese are LIARS.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 17, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 17, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


The local news must have covered this melee. Link?


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 17, 2020)

Japanese are the LIARS of the orient. 









						Why Japanese People Lie - Japanese Rule of 7
					

Japanese manners and politeness--are they important? Sometimes, and sometimes not. It's a complicated place until you know the rules. Here they are.



					japaneseruleof7.com
				




Japan 4th in world liar rankings 









						The costly fallout of tatemae and Japan's culture of deceit
					

There is an axiom in Japanese: uso mo hōben — "lying is also a means to an end." It sums up the general attitude in Japan of tolerance of




					www.japantimes.co.jp
				




There is an axiom in Japanese: _uso mo hōben —_ “lying is also a means to an end.” It sums up the general attitude in Japan of tolerance of — even justification for — not telling the truth.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 17, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The hero must be out prowling the rooftops on the lookout for racist rallies. It's been four years, so he's due for a super-bout with evildoers.
> ...


So, you don’t “fight racism” at all. You really need to stop claiming that you do, “hero.”


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 17, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


It doesn’t surprises me. Hapones are liars.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 17, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I’m fighting racism it’s in my blood. And who the hell are you to define how I fight racism. Fighting racism is the the right cause. Japs.

I also blast racist people here in this site. And yes I’m a hero.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 17, 2020)

If Chinese are racist against blacks. The JAPANESE are by far the RACIST people in Asia. This is why this Japanese boy Unkotare is fighting me against my cause fighting racism..... Japan is the only place in this world that I got discriminated because I’m white. 
.









						Why is racism so big in Japan?
					

It’s not just some Japanese shops that try to bar foreigners – schools and landlords can be equally unwelcoming. So maybe it’s not surprising a government adviser has called for apartheid, South Africa style.




					amp.scmp.com
				




https://www.amazon.com/Embedded-Racism-Visible-Minorities-Discrimination/dp/1498513921&tag=ff0d01-20









						Why is racism so big in Japan?
					

It’s not just some Japanese shops that try to bar foreigners – schools and landlords can be equally unwelcoming. So maybe it’s not surprising a government adviser has called for apartheid, South Africa style.




					amp.scmp.com
				




*Why is racism so big in Japan?*
It’s not just some Japanese shops that try to bar foreigners – schools and landlords can be equally unwelcoming. So maybe it’s not surprising a government adviser has called for apartheid, South Africa style


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 17, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Just BS trolling. Got it.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 17, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> If Chinese are racist against blacks. The JAPANESE are by far the RACIST people in Asia. This is why this Japanese boy Unkotare is fighting me against my cause fighting racism..... Japan is the only place in this world that I got discriminated because I’m white.
> .
> 
> 
> ...


Now, of course, there is no reason to believe anything you post - ever.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 17, 2020)

What It’s Like to Be a Black Man in Japan (Published 2019)
					

Race/Related is a weekly newsletter focused on race and identity, with provocative stories from around The New York Times.




					www.nytimes.com
				





Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Nope I don’t BS like you. If I were you you just STFU.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 17, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> What It’s Like to Be a Black Man in Japan (Published 2019)
> 
> 
> Race/Related is a weekly newsletter focused on race and identity, with provocative stories from around The New York Times.
> ...



Stop trolling. Try discussing the topic.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 17, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > If Chinese are racist against blacks. The JAPANESE are by far the RACIST people in Asia. This is why this Japanese boy Unkotare is fighting me against my cause fighting racism..... Japan is the only place in this world that I got discriminated because I’m white.
> ...



I know truth hurts. Those are links to proved Japanese are LIARS and RACIST. I did not created them. I just posted them for people to see thatJaps are hypocrites. 

I know this is the reason why you are stuck stupid trying to discredit how I fight racism. 
.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 17, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > What It’s Like to Be a Black Man in Japan (Published 2019)
> ...



Trolling? You started it dumbshit. You know that I will trash you. You are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 17, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > What It’s Like to Be a Black Man in Japan (Published 2019)
> ...


Topic is about racism. Japanese are the RACIST and LIARS of the orient. You proved it to me here. 
.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 17, 2020)

Once again, troll, I am not Japanese. You really should discuss the topic of the thread, because you’re not very good at trolling.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 17, 2020)

The McDonalds in Guangzhou that had the “no blacks” sign in the window has taken it down and is closed for ‘training.’


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 17, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Once again, troll, I am not Japanese. You really should discuss the topic of the thread, because you’re not very good at trolling.


Yes you are. You are a LIAR. You are a teacher of English in Japan. If I were you just STFU and leave. You don’t even know what you are talking about Jap. 

You know darn well that I will trashed you....

.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 17, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Once again, troll, I am not Japanese. You really should discuss the topic of the thread, because you’re not very good at trolling.



We’ve been through this before and you never denied you are a Japanese. Now that you are shown how bad are the Japanese. Suddenly you are not a Japanese. You are very lousy funny liar Japanese. LOL.

.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 17, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, troll, I am not Japanese. You really should discuss the topic of the thread, because you’re not very good at trolling.
> ...



No, troll, I'm really not. You should try to learn English though.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 17, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, troll, I am not Japanese. You really should discuss the topic of the thread, because you’re not very good at trolling.
> ...



Every time I've been asked.


----------



## miketx (Apr 17, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Hell, lucky blacks. I’m white and I would never eat in one of their fucked up resturaunts.
> ...


Lice.


----------



## miketx (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## charwin95 (Apr 18, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Im not done with you. Yes you are a Japanese that fit the mentality of a low class like double side tape human being. 

1. You blasted Dannyboys for using NEGRO as a racist. Dannyboys is my opposite that hate racism. Then you tried to do the same to me. You stick there ..... then you stick to the other side. You are so fucking confused and proved yourself a hypocrite and a moron at the same time. 

I know how/why Japanese are so confused behave like a double side tape. That is based from Japanese sexual experience when having sex. You don’t know if you had sex  with a boy or a girl.

2. You keep blasting members here that made comments of what Chinese eat in China. I don’t why you have to do that. What do you expect Japs? That is the reputations of Chinese in China. Even people I know outside this site they think Chinese eat rats.

3. You keep asking me names who i fought at a rally. I repeatedly said it’s Neo NAZIs it’s groups of people. So before I fight. Hey Bud what’s your name? That’s dumb don’t you think? You don’t even know what are neo nazis. Meaning you are a foreigner. In reality I don’t have to tell you anything.

4. You keep editing my post to fit your lousy rebuttal. You are a very dishonest person. 

5. You keep blasting every one here like a sore thumb trying to prove yourself that you have 3 inches dick. That’s been your style since I joined this site. 10-1 you are a miserable loner.  

So next time when you try to give me your lousy low life assault BE VERY CAREFUL. YOU GOT THAT? Now go make some sushi.

.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 18, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> ...
> 
> Im [sic] not done with you. ...




You were done before you began, troll.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 18, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> ...Yes you are a Japanese ...




Nope. Your repeating it will not make it so, troll.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 18, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> ...
> 
> 1. You blasted Dannyboys for using NEGRO as a racist. ...




And he is.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 18, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> ... You don’t know if you had sex  with a boy or a girl.
> ...




Sounds like you're not doing it right.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 18, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> ...
> 
> 2. You keep blasting members here that made comments of what Chinese eat in China. ...




I point out when people are making comments based on things they haven't experienced.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 18, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> ...
> 
> 3. You keep asking me names who i fought at a rally. I repeatedly said it’s Neo NAZIs ...



And you keep failing to mention the name of the organization behind these supposed nazis. You're not smart enough to think your lies all the way through.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 18, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> ... In reality I don’t have to tell you anything.
> ...




= completely full of shit


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 18, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> ... BE VERY CAREFUL. YOU GOT THAT? ...
> 
> .




No, I don't got that.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 18, 2020)

At this point it is reasonable to presume that chartwit has never lifted a finger to oppose racism, and has certainly never fought anyone or anything in his empty troll life.


----------

